# error 304



## rover24 (Nov 24, 2013)

what is error 304 on biesse rover 24 thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Greg
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Greg, welcome to the forum.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

rover24 said:


> what is error 304 on biesse rover 24 thanks


You may want to try posting here

Woodworking Information at WOODWEB


----------

